# I have 400$ for snowboarding equipment and I need help!



## Naturesabre (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey, not to be a jerk or anything, but it'd be a lot easier to buy a setup on a smaller budget if you didn't really mind about cosmetics as much as you seem to. So keep that in mind. Also, I'm not the best at setting people up as I'm no veteran to this forum as you can tell, but sooner or later someone is going to ask anyways. 

What's your height, weight, experience so far? What kind of riding are you looking into getting most involved in/do you want an all mountain designed board? Do you already have a preference for camber profile?

EDIT: Do you already have boots that work really, really well for you?


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Do you need it now, because tent sales at the end of the season or right before the start of next season is when you get sweet discounts on gear.


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

try to get past what stuff looks like especially if you're on a budget. if you take a look at the mountain and mostly the park, the best riders don't care what they're wearing.....it's about snowboarding. i don't even like what my favorite snowboards look like but i bought them because they were meant for my kind of riding.

for outerwear, check places like Marshall's, TJ Maxx, Burlington Coat Factory. or online at whiskeymilitia.com or even ebay and craigslist.

I just seen Technine snowboards being sold at Ocean State Job Lot for $125 new

end of season sales are the best though if you can wait


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

I've been shopping around a lot lately and could find you a package real quick even cheaper than that and with pretty decent quality stuff for a beginner. But you don't specify what type of board you're looking for or anything. Weight, boot size, where do you ride, experience level...etc? Colors/designs should be a low priority when you're on a tight budget. 

Here is an example of a setup from one of the sites I've been shopping from lately: 
Ride Snowboards Revolt Snowboard Bindings 
K2 Lifelike Snowboard 
Dragon Optical DX Snowsport Goggles 
DaKine Charger Gloves - Insulated (For Men) 
$327 shipped (possible free shipping if you download their app/checkout with it and save $17)

Could probably even add a set of boots, or some other stuff you might need and keep the price right at $400. Just need to know what you're looking for and shop around a few minutes.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

riste98 said:


> I fell in love with snowboarding. I want to get my own gear and I only have 400$ I need a board, bindings, gloves, and goggles. I want something that won't break/rip on me as far as bindings and gloves and for the board I would like one that doesn't scratch, or that you can't see the scratches as much. I want something with a nice design and all the gear from the same company if possible, or at least similar colors.


My first set-up was a package deal from Sports Authority. It was a cheap K2 off-brand board (Liquid) and some basic boots. It served me well for my first season, because face it...you suck. Entry level gear serves a purpose. You'll learn. At the end of my first season I bought a really high-end, stiff freeride board at a year-end clearance. Progressed my riding immensely. Then I bought some new boots. 

Relax. You don't need poseur gear. For $400 you'll be able to get on the mountain. You won't get laid because of your steeze, but you'll be riding...while you're saving up money to upgrade.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

There is so much stuff on sale all over the place at ridiculous prices. Actually, on that site I was looking at you could get a Forum manual board, ride bindings, goggles, gloves, jacket, pants and new and pretty nice stuff for under $400. Everything you need to get started. Sizes are limited and colors might not be exactly what you want, but damn you could get started real cheap these days. 

I think I paid almost $400 for my first used Board, binding, boot package from the local surf/skate shop back in 91'. My first board was awesome, it was one of those things from the 80s with a big ol square tail and pointy nose. I was so excited when I upgraded to my first brand new board ever, the 92' or 93' Burton Twin 58. That thing was a hell of a board and helped me progress a lot.


----------



## millenium3love (Feb 11, 2014)

riste98 said:


> I fell in love with snowboarding. I want to get my own gear and I only have 400$ I need a board, bindings, gloves, and goggles. I want something that won't break/rip on me as far as bindings and gloves and for the board I would like one that doesn't scratch, or where the scratches aren't that noticeable.
> 
> I don't understand what kind of boards there are so I can't really tell you what I'm looking for in that.
> 
> ...


boards for less is an incredible website for finding cheap gear i have full gear from helmet to boots and barley broke $100


----------



## Naturesabre (Jan 11, 2014)

millenium3love said:


> boards for less is an incredible website for finding cheap gear i have full gear from helmet to boots and barley broke $100


yup you know a site is legit when their sizing chart uses height to calculate recommended board size


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

geartrade.com


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

boots are the most important...good fitting ones...read the boot faq sticky and the threads there.

clothes, gloves goggles helmet...get used gaper steez...you will look like a gape....no matter what you wear, cause ur a beginner....don't worry....we all were and the only way is to get on the hill with whatever

board and bindings...get used, beg or barrow almost any board from a friend or out of somebody's garage...buy used if you have too...cause you have no clue what you want or what works...thus don't worry...get on the frickin hill with whatever....money is better spent on lift tickets and lessons than getting new gear. 

There are alot of folks that imagine it will be fun and easy...buy good shite...try it and give it up....then sit on it for a few years and sell it (often way over priced cause they are trying to re-coup $...but the shit might be in great shape but a few years old and will be worth way less than $100 for board and bindings). If you live by a big hill...such as I...you can find shit for nothing or very little....hell I've found boards, bindings, goggles, helmets, jackets, gloves sitting in the garbage, on the blvd strip for free, for very little $ at thrift stores, garage sales and have had folks give boards/bindings because they know I ride and know folks that could use it.

Point is ur a kid....get on the hill to get the skill...don't worry too much abt the gear...cause its always skill is more important than gear. And if you learn to ride on shitty stuff....because its too stiff or advanced (good...steep but faster learning curve) and if its shitty gear...(you will later appreciate and recognize quality gear).

Get out there and ride...rant over.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

Where do you live. 

I have tons of good gear.


----------



## MelC (Mar 6, 2012)

Do not get a used helmet. Otherwise you might as well not bother. The foam loses compressibility with age and most of them are one and done.


----------



## kross0789 (Feb 15, 2014)

*Cheap Website*

Check out The House – Outdoor Gear, Outerwear & Bikes - Save up to 70%. They have packages where you can get your board, bindings, and boots. Then all you would need to do is find gloves and goggles. For those you could try Marshall's or TJMAX, I know I have picked up goggles cheap there before.


----------



## Elvin (Jan 21, 2014)

Just like you I was shopping around for gear this season. I did research on what style of riding I liked, and looked at every website that sells snowboards. Look up what promotions or coupon codes they offer on retailmenot.com, and even ebates.com to see if they offer rebates on purchases. 

I bought a K2 Happy Hour board on altrec.com, Burton Cartel bindings locally, and Burton Invader boots on eBay for $310 totaled more or less.

Activerideshop.com actually offered 25% off entire purchase ($99 and up) over the weekend, not sure if the promotion is still on.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

MelC said:


> Do not get a used helmet. Otherwise you might as well not bother. The foam loses compressibility with age and most of them are one and done.


We stopped at Rodger's near Loon Mountain. They are doing a helmet trade-in deal. Same as you said, they're letting people know that helmets do wear out, even if you haven't whacked your head into a tree. The foam dies and it loses its protective ability. They were giving 25% off if you traded in your old worn-out helmet. That's a pretty good deal! My wife got a new Giro helmet -- and it worked well for the store, because she also wound up buying Bluetooth speakers to go with it. Cha-ching.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

riste98 said:


> I fell in love with snowboarding. I want to get my own gear and I only have 400$ I need a board, bindings, gloves, and goggles. I want something that won't break/rip on me as far as bindings and gloves and for the board I would like one that doesn't scratch, or where the scratches aren't that noticeable.
> 
> I don't understand what kind of boards there are so I can't really tell you what I'm looking for in that.
> 
> ...


scratches will happen anyway if you're riding somewhere that doesn't have a deep base.

.... $400... now... well, keep saving, and wait for end of clearance and pre-season clearances.

What kind of riding do you intend to do? Where do you plan on doing most of your riding?


----------

